# looking for advice on places to rent in Abu Dhabi



## Sam6862 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi, my family and I are moving to the UAE in August (with our kids going to the American International School (Abu Dhabi)). We are currently in search of a modern, bright 3 bedroom apartment to rent in a family friendly neighborhood (with sea views) that minimizes the commuting time to the kids school (asking for a lot). Can anyone recommend places we should look at to rent. I really appreciate your feedback / advice. Thanks and have a great day. 

The only place we have looked at so far is the Corniche Area but am not sure if the commuting time would be too long for the kids (morning and afternoon)?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Al Zeina


----------



## Sam6862 (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestion - I will look into it - at first glance, it is 20 Km from the kids school, but maybe there is much traffic on the route to the school?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Sam6862 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion - I will look into it - at first glance, it is 20 Km from the kids school, but maybe there is much traffic on the route to the school?


Hi,
Sorry - I replied late at night, so was thinking of the American school in Khalifa City A - rather than the one you meant!
A nice area with waterside apartments and a better commute to the school is Al Bateen.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Sam6862 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi Steve,

Thanks so much for the suggestion. I will check Al Bateen to see what they have. Take Care and have a great day. 

Sam


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

BTW You dont really get much of 'a community' in apartments - you get that in Villas in the main.


----------

